# New Years Eve on Fraser Island



## cali4_

Hello,

Me (Lejla, 24) and my boyfriend (Lukas, 25) will be staying on Fraser Island for New Years Eve and I just wanted to ask where it's best to celebrate there??
We've both never been to Australia... and we'd be really glad about some help. Is it more popular to celebrate on the beach or a pub?? 

Is maybe anybody else going to be there for NYE??

Thanks for answering


----------



## trekkertony

You will be surprised at the number of people holidaying on Fraser at Christmas. If you are looking for organised NYE activities it would be best to be near Kingfisher Bay. Eurong Resort or Orchid Beach. You will need to do some forward planning to ensure transport to Fraser at this time of year. It is a beautiful island and l am sure you will have a great time.


----------



## ruffy

HI Lejla... I will be on fraser Island for New Years this year also, i have already booked my place and spending 3 nights there starting on the 28th December.. not sure where i am going to be on the Island.. but its gottta beat this UK weather!


----------



## Wanderer

Whilst as Tony says Lejla there'll be plenty of holidaymakers there, it is more an island of nature than resorts [a few that Tony mentions] and they're a long way in between and not a lot there - not really too much in way of pubs.

And as he says, you do need to be organised in where you plan to stay as accommodation is quite limited, transport as in will you have access to a 4WD or are you going on a tour and if camping, it can be quite hot.

Best you get into some detailed planning
Fraser Island Accommodation, tours and information - Queensland, Australia and use Google Earth to have a good look as to how far apart places are and how relatively small.

If possible, take your own liquid refreshements, the best of eskies and plenty of ice for everything is a bit more expensive over there.

And another thing on the camping - there could be fire bans and even if not you have to take your own firewood to camping grounds, no scavenging allowed.


----------

